# Ripley’s Aquarium of Canada



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Ripley's Aquarium of Canada is now under construction and set to open in the summer of 2013. Finally we don't need to travel far to visit a world class aquarium. I suggest GTAA organize a group event on the opening day! It doesn't hurt to plan ahead...even though its 2 year away..LOL .

http://urbantoronto.ca/news/2011/08/ripleys-officially-announces-construction-aquarium-canada
http://canadianspecialevents.com/42...llion-world-class-family-aquarium-in-toronto/
http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/08/17/five-things-you-should-know-about-toronto’s-future-aquarium/
http://www.citytv.com/toronto/cityn...oronto-ripley-s-aquarium-to-make-a-big-splash


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

OMG i see my next summer job application......XD


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

YA! I am totally excited for this! A meet and greet on opening day would be a great idea!

Noone likes to come with me to the zoo anymore. 

Finally a place that should hopefully be stunning


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Walked past all the construction today, they had signs up and i cant wait


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I am down for this, can't wait for it to be open


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm down for joining for the group rate.

Maybe they should get the guys from Tanked to build some of their displays!


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

I work for the Mechanical Contractor who won this job (Geo. A. Kelson) ... I can only dream of getting to work on the mechanical side of this job. I would dread driving downtown every day but it would be worth it to see behind the scenes and get pictures of the progress!


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Sinerviz said:


> I work for the Mechanical Contractor who won this job (Geo. A. Kelson) ... I can only dream of getting to work on the mechanical side of this job. I would dread driving downtown every day but it would be worth it to see behind the scenes and get pictures of the progress!


Wow! Hope you get this assignment. Would you get into trouble posting progress pictures of the inside? If not...I think a lot of us would be very interested to see them.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

vinjo said:


> I'm down for joining for the group rate.
> 
> Maybe they should get the guys from Tanked to build some of their displays!


Right...I imagine there will be a lot of GTAA members interested....and most will bring someone....we should have a pretty good size group. Hopefully we'll get a good group rate.  I just can't wait...


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm definately interested!

I doubt they will give out any group rates for opening day though. Regardless, count me in.

They may however have special pricing for the opening period


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Until then, we'll have to travel long distance to see some world class aquariums around the world or just watch them on youtube like this beautiful and massive one in Okinawa Japan.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I hope this gets the aquarium hobby popular again!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

03pilot said:


> Until then, we'll have to travel long distance to see some world class aquariums around the world or just watch them on youtube like this beautiful and massive one in Okinawa Japan.


I love the comments of the people that haven't actually been there. Crazy stuff.

I was there a while ago and it is breath taking. It looks a little different when I was there but the tank structure hasn't changed. They added more live rock and structure to the center but not much else. That is one of those "dream jobs" / once in a life time chances to go and see it. Hot as hell there, but if you are on vacation enjoy it. If you are working, I pity you.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

^
why didn't anyone tell me about this when I went backpacking in japan =_= I would literally just backpack outside of the aquarium

but then 2 years ago I wasn't even interested in fish


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

J-P said:


> I love the comments of the people that haven't actually been there. Crazy stuff.
> 
> I was there a while ago and it is breath taking. It looks a little different when I was there but the tank structure hasn't changed. They added more live rock and structure to the center but not much else. That is one of those "dream jobs" / once in a life time chances to go and see it. Hot as hell there, but if you are on vacation enjoy it. If you are working, I pity you.


Lucky you!! So you had to take a special flight to okinawa just to visit the aquarium? Anything else interesting on the island? If I go to Japan again...I'll visit this Aquarium and ADA gallery for sure. Too bad they are so far apart.


----------

